# 2013 Drywall Artist of the Year is back at Trim-Tex



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Josh Schatz is at Trim-Tex for 2 days for his big celebration!!!!!

Including: 
2013 Drywall Artist of the Year ceremony, trophy and prize package
Advanced training session (per his request)
Lunch and dinner with the team.
A day at the track in a race car with Fall Line


We are very proud of Josh as he was one of our first graduates of our training center more than 3 years ago! This ceremony was delayed from March until now because Josh is busy creating affordable luxury with Drywall Art for his clients.

A VERY PROUD PRESIDENT OF TRIM-TEX !!!!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Josh is our 8th DWA Winner and is now home designing a innovative way to show case his trophy. Kudos Josh! We are proud! 


Let's get busy everyone, who wants to be #9 ?

Joe

:yes:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Congratulations Josh! You do great work. :thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice work Josh:thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

congrats Josh.yourself and previous winners have really shown how to take drywall art to a whole new level.thanks tim tex for sharing their portfolios of all the great work that's been done.it's the best reference work out there to help the rest of us move forward with our own ideas.


----------

